# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Bathroom Sink Pop Up Waste

## an3_bolt

Howdy, 
Got a quick question for someone in the know: 
Have a pop up waste with overflow for the bathroom vanity sink. Only problem is I can not get it to seal properly ie I end up with a leak at the bottom of the sink at the silicon seals above the nut. 
It came with 3 silicon seals - I imagine one for on top of the sink, and the other 2 for under the sink on top of the nut.
It would appear that water is trapped in the waste below the overflow holes and above the silicon seals at the bottom - and of course it eventually follows gravity and drips out at the seals at the bottom.  :Doh: 
What is the correct method to install these suckers so as to prevent any leaks?
Thanks

----------


## wonderplumb

Pull it out, throw the top rubber out (the one that sits under the flange on the top of the plug and waste),
Use a bead of clear kitchen and bathroom silicone under the flange,
Put it back in after making sure the hole is dry and clean,
Now the important part, make sure the overflow hole in the basin lines up with the corresponding hole in the P&W,
Get in underneath and run a small bead of silicone around the gap where the bottom rubber should sit,
Fit the bottom rubber,
Tighten the nut and clean up any excess silicone, toilet paper is the best for this.

----------


## an3_bolt

Awesome - once again thank you for your tireless efforts Wonderplumb :2thumbsup:

----------


## GeoffW1

> Awesome - once again thank you for your tireless efforts Wonderplumb

  Hi, 
Second that, I am about to try fitting one of these, and was very interested. 
Cheers

----------


## looseless

Good onya Wonderplumb, 
Just a further tip for those wanting to clean off excess silicone.  Using a simple "squirt bottle" filled with water and some dishwashing detergent, squirt the soapy solution onto the silicone and surrounding area, once it has oozed out from under the grate or around the nut.  The soapy water will prevent the silicone from adhering to the porcelain, or the nut underneath, and you can wipe the excess off without smearing it all over the shop.   
Use your finger (squirt it or spit on it first) and then immediately wipe it onto a bit of cardboard or dunny paper otherwise that sh#t gets everywhere.  This method works well for applying silicone anywhere - shower screens, setting basins in benchtops, setting in toilet bowls etc.  Make sure that you have applied the silicone and it has good contact with ALL surfaces that you want it to adhere to.  Otherwise once the surface is wetted with soapy water, the silicone won't stick. :Annoyed:  :Doh: 
Bueno Suerte amigo! :brava:

----------


## markalchemy

Gday Everyone, 
My first post. So let me first say thanks to all you blokes who help out on this site.  
Water is pooling inside the bathroom sink. The pop up waste stands up about 1-2mm and creates a small pool that does not drain. 
This is a brand new sink and pop up waste. There are two seals - one above and one below the sink. There is absolutely no leak under the sink - which pleases me.  
I'm a little reluctant to pull it out again given there is no leak, but I'll be guided by you blokes who know better than me. 
I can identify a couple options. 
1. Pull it out, keep the top seal and run a bead of clear silicon around it then refit. I could also just leave it in and run a bead around as it is (when dry) and fill the 1-2mm gap. 
2. Buy a bloody big shifter and tighten the retaining screw REALLY tightly. I tightened it with a decent sized pipe wrench. It pulled the pop up down but obviously not far enough. I stopped coz the screw is very thin and the wrench was threatening to fall off. 
3. Follow Wonderplumber's advice below and throw away the top seal etc. But that seems a bit drastic given mine doesn't leak. 
Anyway, I'll listen to you blokes and much appreciate your help. 
BTW, I installed the new vanity in an old house and it looks great. My first one so I'm pretty happy. 
Thanks, 
MarkAlchemy        

> Pull it out, throw the top rubber out (the one that sits under the flange on the top of the plug and waste),
> Use a bead of clear kitchen and bathroom silicone under the flange,
> Put it back in after making sure the hole is dry and clean,
> Now the important part, make sure the overflow hole in the basin lines up with the corresponding hole in the P&W,
> Get in underneath and run a small bead of silicone around the gap where the bottom rubber should sit,
> Fit the bottom rubber,
> Tighten the nut and clean up any excess silicone, toilet paper is the best for this.

----------


## Paulymac

The pooling of water is the main reason we hurl the top rubber to the back of beyond prior to installation (preferably before the client spots it and says "why didn't ya put that in?"). Follow Wonderplumbs' method and you won't go wrong. "Tis the only way. Don't know why they bother supplying the damn things in the first place.

----------


## markalchemy

Thanks to Paulymac for your reply confirming I should flick the top seal. 
Quick follow up - can I get away with white silicone in a white basin? If not, I'll buy clear. But I already have a good quality white, mould resistant, water resistant silicone. Again, many thanks.

----------


## wonderplumb

You can use white silicone. Bare in mind that sanitary grade silicone skins over a lot quicker than neutral cure silicone so be quick on the clean up. :2thumbsup:

----------

